# brake pads and rotors help



## eliberto87 (Jun 9, 2009)

what up i got a 2001 audi a4 quattro im doing the front and rear rotors and pads i finished the rears without a problem but i go to the front and different sizes and tools needed so im asking anyone that did them how and what tools and sizes they used and the steps thanks


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Get a Bentley.


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

and a decent set of tools...


----------



## eliberto87 (Jun 9, 2009)

yo if u dont have any **** to say look on no **** get a bently. im asking for a diy steps and what size and type tools needed not a bs get a bently so **** off


----------



## eliberto87 (Jun 9, 2009)

i got it thanks if any one need a really good diy 01 audi a4 front brakes go to http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2218737-DIY-Front-Brakes&highlight=front+brakes
really good thanks


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Wow, see instead of expecting someone else to do your work you actually searched and found it. :screwy:


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

:what:



Let me get this.......you come here for help because you don't know what you are doing and when someone gives you good advise you curse about it! 

I hope for others safety you did a good job on your brakes!

What a D.Bag!:screwy:


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

gehr said:


> :what:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He also likes to PM you swearing and cursing.LMAO.:laugh:


----------



## eliberto87 (Jun 9, 2009)

he didnt offer advise how stupid is it get a bently cmon if u dont want to help then go to the next page as simple as that lets see when u need some advice or little help and some one says get a bently hahaha or something so either way it come out lovely had to buy some tools like 6 clamp 18 mm socket 6-7 hours so if any one needs help go to the page and remember it aint a stupid question if u dont know the answer hence thats y u ask:laugh:


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

eliberto87 said:


> he didnt offer advise how stupid is it get a bently cmon if u dont want to help then go to the next page as simple as that lets see when u need some advice or little help and some one says get a bently hahaha or something so either way it come out lovely had to buy some tools like 6 clamp 18 mm socket 6-7 hours so if any one needs help go to the page and remember it aint a stupid question if u dont know the answer hence thats y u ask:laugh:


:what:


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

eliberto87 said:


> he didnt offer advise how stupid is it get a bently cmon if u dont want to help then go to the next page as simple as that lets see when u need some advice or little help and some one says get a bently hahaha or something so either way it come out lovely had to buy some tools like 6 clamp 18 mm socket 6-7 hours so if any one needs help go to the page and remember it aint a stupid question if u dont know the answer hence thats y u ask:laugh:


Get a Bentley is good advice.

Obviously you don't know what you're doing.

And, just because you choose to ignore the advice you're given doesn't make it stupid.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

Doing serious (not just slappin on some crummy Chinese knock off marker lites...) work on your car without doing some homework is just :thumbdown:. It's kinda like layin on the operating table and just B4 you go under..hearing the surgeon say" Gee, I've never done this one B4..in fact I've never even studied about it..but WTF..I'll just wing it and hope for the best!"....You screw up on things like brakes and suspension and something fails...you can hurt someone...and I'm not worrying about you...other folks are on the road too!


----------



## Cal330ci (Dec 22, 2007)

Honestly, getting a bentley is very good advice... its everything you need to know. They are not sh!tting on your thread... its a just a good idea and once you have it you can everything


----------



## olshaj (Sep 9, 2010)

*Confused*

For those of us who are naive, what is a Bentley?


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

a very decent publisher of service manuals. http://www.bentleypublishers.com/

can also be obtained via ECS.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

olshaj said:


> For those of us who are naive, what is a Bentley?



Robert Bentley Publishing is the Official VW Factory Service Manual Publisher. VW writes the Service Manuals, and Robert Bentley prints, publishes, and and distributes them. Robert Bentley is the Official Service Manual Publisher for other car manufacturers as well (primarily European).

Others Publishing/Printing Companies write, publish, and distribute less expensive unauthorized Service Manuals (Chilton, Clymers, Haynes), but they are not as comprehensive (whole sections of the car are dealt with by paragraphs stating that you should take the car to the Dealer for service), often missing critical information (wiring diagrams and fluid flow charts), and full of errors (like incorrect torque values, incorrect wiring diagrams).

If you own a VW or Audi, the appropriate Bentley Service Manual is a must.


----------

